# cd player problem



## CoreyJames19e (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a nissan maxma 1990 J30

i have pulled old tape player out, has a werid plug so i cut the plug, and started to wire

dose anyone no which one is ground, memory, and current power, along with speakers etc, its all werid, i hooked everything up but it seams the vol allways turns up loud when i turn car on all the time, might be memory, as for ground, at the moment iv wired the ground upto the sig lighters ground

i got a new cd/dvd player combo

also dose anyone have a good place to wire up / mount a uhf radio a small compact one???

thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

CoreyJames19e said:


> I have a nissan maxma 1990 J30
> 
> i have pulled old tape player out, has a werid plug so i cut the plug, and started to wire
> 
> ...



Need more let me know...........:wave:
Constant 12V+	Red/Black 
Switched 12V+ Blue 
Ground n/a 
Illumination Red/Yellow 
Dimmer n/a 
Antenna Right Rear 
Front Speakers 4" x 6" Doors
Left Front (+) White 
Left Front (-) Black 
Right Front (+) White/Green 
Right Front (-) Black/Silver 
Rear Speakers 6" x 9" Rear Deck
Left Rear (+) White/Blue 
Left Rear (-) Black/Blue 
Right Rear (+) White/Red 
Right Rear (-) Black/Red

Giving credit to the site that I got that from
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/stereodetail/1626.html


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

wierd plug...if it had a factory amplifier then you would have needed the harness for that or you will have to re wire the car, or splice the signal wires back together again.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Isn't that the car with the AMP'S built into each speaker? MAking wiring it a night mere?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Wouldn't it have been easier to buy a wiring harness for his car?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

it would have been yes.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Coolfreak said:


> Wouldn't it have been easier to buy a wiring harness for his car?


Yeah but,


> i have pulled old tape player out, has a werid plug so i cut the plug, and started to wire


 Most likely have to splice it all back.......


----------

